
Node.js vs. Java: Which Is Faster for APIs? - wslh
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/nodejs-vs-java-which-faster-apis-owen-rubel
======
jonesb6
Too bad a java code sample would've exceeded the character limit of linkedin..
I kid, I kid.

As someone whose done a lot of node development in the past year I feel like I
have a good grasp on the environment, but absolutely none of Java-based web
development.

Would anyone developing a REST API in Java (or even some of its derivatives)
care to chime in? What kind of productivity are you getting, what are the
hurdles, and what's the community like?

I think Node is great, but I also feel like a large number of developers will
avoid potentially better solutions due to a certain amount of fanboyism.

